# body kit for 1990 maxima



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

I just got a 1990 maxima any suggestions for or links to nice body kits?


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

www.stillen.com
www.erebunicorp.com
www.wingswest.com
www.kaminari.com


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Check out Maxima.org. THey have a TON of HOT Maxima's!


----------

